# (FL) TCRC Inaugural Field Trial - good event at which to get points on your dog



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Just wanted to remind everyone about the upcoming Treasure Coast RC Inaugural Field Trial near Okeechobee, Fl - mentored by the Jacksonville Retriever Club. It will be held on Dempsey Ranch - beautiful land owned by Ginny Atterbury.

We are having a Derby and a Qual and have a great group of judges. It will probably be a small test - good place to get some points on your dog.

This year it is Saturday, January 2 and Sunday January 3, 2010. What better place to spend New Year's that close to Disney World, Universal, Daytona, Gainesville - and our weather is pretty darn nice that time of year.

Plus we have a really delicious tailgate on Saturday night. We hope to lure you all down so our first FT will be a success.

Thanks!


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

We're in. Looking fwd to some FL sunshine.


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm in as well! 

Here is the link to enter the event https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewevent.aspx?eid=3620


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

I will be there .....

Scott, you guys all set ??? any more questions ??


----------



## flatcoatfun (May 29, 2008)

I sent my derby entry yesterday! First timer - be nice to me


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

flatcoatfun said:


> I sent my derby entry yesterday! First timer - be nice to me


You must have mailed it in ???

No shown on EE yet ......


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Lucky Seven said:


> I will be there .....
> 
> Scott, you guys all set ??? any more questions ??


Thanks Chad for all your help, it's very appreciated. I think we are good as of now, but I will call you if we need anything.

Hope your pup is doing well.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

flatcoatfun said:


> First timer - be nice to me


Me, too. I think it will be fun and we have such good judges that I expect to learn a lot both from entering and from watching the other dogs.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I will probably put one in the Q. Gunning for the Derby so you better be nice to me


----------



## flatcoatfun (May 29, 2008)

badbullgator said:


> I will probably put one in the Q. Gunning for the Derby so you better be nice to me


So what would YOU like for Christmas


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

flatcoatfun said:


> So what would YOU like for Christmas


If he misses ONE bird in the derby all he should get is a lump of coal. And Corey, that does not mean a new little black dog from the litter of your choice!

Think I'll be putting one in the Q too. 
P.S.--WE all might want to look out for some red dogs- think Sharon L will be there too.

Mike


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Captain Mike D said:


> If he misses ONE bird in the derby all he should get is a lump of coal. And Corey, that does not mean a new little black dog from the litter of your choice!
> 
> Think I'll be putting one in the Q too.
> P.S.--WE all might want to look out for some red dogs- think Sharon L will be there too.
> ...


Come on down Mike!! The more the merrier.


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

I just submitted my entry for the derby. Seems like we need two more dogs to make it official. Should be a fun time.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

David,

I think we will get to 10 dogs .....

I heard that Keith Farmer may enter one and possibly another club member may have one too.

lets hope


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Lucky Seven said:


> David,
> 
> I think we will get to 10 dogs .....
> 
> ...


Definatly have another club member that just hasn't signed up yet, and the word is that Keith will be coming.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Glad to hear we'll have the 10 dogs and that Keith will be there. Looking forward to it as well.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Keith confirmed to me that he will be coming and brining the birds.
Thanks Keith
We will have at least 10 derby dogs


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

badbullgator said:


> Keith confirmed to me that he will be coming and brining the birds.
> Thanks Keith
> We will have at least 10 derby dogs


Thank you Keith!!

That is a big help for our club. We appreciate your entries.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

I just looked at our entries and they are slowly clmbing. I'm looking forward to the trial. It's going to be fun.

We had a gorgeous training day today - crisp weather and Dempsey is beautiful land to run your dogs on.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

There is one Derby dog, _In loving Memory _, entered by mistake into the "Q". I'll get it changed today.

john


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

john fallon said:


> There is one Derby dog, _In loving Memory _, entered by mistake into the "Q". I'll get it changed today.
> 
> john


John,
Thanks for your entries and support.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Don't forget we also have an AKC HT Jan 30/31

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewevent.aspx?eid=3591

Other than the fact that two of the master judges are really nasty and I would not want to run under them, it will be a great event. Nice and warm.........come on down


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Entries close Wednesday. Looks like a good crowd. Come on down and join the party!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Still have today to enter. good looking field so far


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Any updates?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Callbacks to the land blind
1,3,4,8,9,11,12,13,17,18,20,21,23,25,26
15 total

Derby Callbacks to the second series
1,2,3,4,5,7,8,10,11,12,16,18,19

13 total


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Qualifying call backs to water blind
1, 3, 4, 8, 9, 13, 18, 20, 23, 25

Qualifying call backs to water marks

8, 9, 13, 25

Go Randall


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Any more about the derby?


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Come on Randall and Emmy!!!!


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

2tall said:


> Any more about the derby?


10 dogs will be in the 4th series tomorrow at 9am.

I believe the numbers are;

1,2,3,4,5,8,10,11,18,19

Perhaps somebody else can verify the numbers.


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome job David! Good luck to you and Lola!


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Squirm88 said:


> 10 dogs will be in the 4th series tomorrow at 9am.
> 
> I believe the numbers are;
> 
> ...


I think it's 1,2,3,4,5,8,11,12,18,19


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Grasshopper said:


> I think it's 1,2,3,4,5,8,11,12,18,19


That sounds about right. Sorry I couldn't remember and I didn't write it down.

Thanks Nicole. We'll see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for posting the callbacks for this event.

I'm having fun watching from the flatlands desktop where it is exactly zero degrees F. 

Randall, how's it feel to be going for the finish with Jim and Juice? Very, very cool!

Good luck all...and be sure to ask Lanse how his derby girl Nora got her name.

Bus was rooting for little bro Thunder to make the funny papers at the end. I hope he had some fun at Ginny's this weekend.

If anybody gets to see this in time, please pass along a hello to Ginny from me here in the frozen cornfields.

Chris


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual Results

!st- Juice H/ Jim Harvey
2nd- Bear H/Keith Farmer 
3rd- Emmy H/Randall Gerbino
4th- Fire H/ Bill Wertz

Congrats to all on a fun weekend in South Florida!!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

any thing on Derby???


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

A big congrats to Randall and Emmy!


----------



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to Go Randall and Emmy!!!!

Valarie


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Great job Randall and Emmy!!!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Otey
The derby was finishing this morning. David was still in it last I knew


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Let me tell you, one heck of a Q. I think Jim and Juice (hummm doesn’t Snoop Dog have a song like that or is it Gin and Juice…) were without a doubt the winners. I think Keith and Randall could have easily flipped, either dog and handler was deserving of second and I am glad I did not have to separate second through 4th because all were great. 
Randall gets the handlers ribbon though, she showed the big boys how it was done. I believe she carried both her dogs to the third, just an outstanding job.
Jim has one heck of a nice dog in Juice. Keep an eye on this one. He is a young dog and was far and away the best marker of the bunch. A bit more time and this dog is only going to get better (certainly not that a win is not great, but I will bet this dog is soon an FC.
Keith as always had some great dogs that are always a pleasure to watch. Class act and a great trainer.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Did anyone mention that the winner of the Derby and Qualifying get their names engraved on a trophy that I believe stays with the club. It is called the Ginny Atterybury KMA (kiss my a$$) trophy.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Derby results yet??????


----------



## Art Stoner (Nov 18, 2007)

Congratulations to Jim and Juice. Great job in the Qual.

For those of us that have had the pleasure of seeing Juice run it has been sheer joy and there is nothing but greatness in his future. Chris can add his thoughts as well.

I know how hard you worked Jim so way to go. You deserved it!!

Art & Mav & Hombre


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby yet??? this is nerve racking trying to find out......LOL


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

The winner is!!!!! RTF's own Grasshopper! Another hunt tester turned FT'er!!!! Huge congrats to Kathryn and Archer. I have never known anyone to work harder or devote more to a goal. With Archer's talent and Kathryn's gut determination, I predict a great future.

You go girl!!!!!!!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Got any other placements in the Derby?


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Just got off of the phone with Keith Farmer and he said what a great job the TCRC did for their first Field Trial. Apparently these guys really wanted to do it right and really worked hard all weekend.

Keith Farmer's Tremblin' Earth Kennels had a fine showing for the weekend: "Bear" ( owned by Mike Kennedy and who already has a Q win under his belt. Handled this weekend by Keith.) came in 2nd in the Q. Apparently only 4 dogs made it to the 4th series and it was a huge set up. "Ranger" ( Derby list dog owned by Wes Wilkes that also has it's HRCH / Handled by Keith.) went out in the 2nd of the Q but is really starting to look like a big time player. As for the Derby, 2 dogs Keith either trained or handled placed. "T-Bone" ( owned by Greg Boree / Handled by Keith) came in second. "Lola" (owned and handled by David Cruz / trained at Tremblin Earth) came in 3rd, a great showing for the first time in a Derby. Way to go David! Great work Keith.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Derby Placements

1st: Archer/ Kathryn Tate
2nd: T-Bone/ Keith Farmer
3rd: Lola/ David Cruz
4th: Nora/ Lanse Brown

RJeace/ Chad Radt

Jams: 1, 3, 4, 5, 11

Congrats to all.


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Got any other placements in the Derby?


Otey,

Lola came in 3rd. Couldn't be any happier for our first trial. 

Here's a picture:


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Y'all did great David! Congratulations!


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's the derby setup from the second series. It's a bit hard to make out the white coats in the pictures.

Go bird. The line is between the palmetto palm and the shrubs, through the water and about 100 yards through the field. You can barely make out the white coats to the left of the palm trees in the distance.









Memory bird. The line is between the first two palm tress and through some cover. You can make out the white coats in between the palm trees.









I wish I would of taken some pictures of the 4th series. It had some cool water marks. Congrats to everyone that participated. There sure were some great dogs. A big thank you to Amy, Scott and the rest of the Treasure Coast crew for doing such a great job with their first trial.


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Way to go David and Lola!! You guys did good!
Congrats to Chad and Peace on the RJ too!
Congrats to Randall and Jim in the Q! Nice to see so many handled by their owners.


Mike


----------



## Kevin Sheeler (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats Lola This will make otey happy.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

One of the main working forces that made this "GREAT" event happen, getting ready to line Mr. B up for a nice set of land marks.


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go David!!! Mish I could have been there to watch. Congrats to all!!


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

WOOOOHOOOOO Congrats to Jim & Juice and David & Lola! WOW! Good job guys!!!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to all ......I am especially happy myself for it is the FIRST time a pup of my breeding placed in a FT. Thanks to an owner that believed in his dog.....A HUGE thanks David. I would also like to thank Keith Farmer for his work training the fine dogs that represented his Tremblin Earth......


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Congratulations to all ......I am especially happy myself for it is the FIRST time a pup of my breeding placed in a FT. Thanks to an owner that believed in his dog.....A HUGE thanks David. I would also like to thank Keith Farmer for his work training the fine dogs that represented his Tremblin Earth......


Congrats... Thats the key getting them into the right homes..


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to Lanse/Nora and Chad/Peace. Chad and Peace have finished every trial they have entered, pretty impressive!


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you all for the kind words! We are floating on cloud nine with our 3rd place. I honestly would have been thrilled if we had just made it through the first series. John and I are somewhat in shock.

In all truth, I owe a big thanks to Jill Volsch who took Emmy last year as a 15 month old started dog and taught her how to play the game - and to Emmy for trying to be such a good girl all the time.

This weekend was a new experience for many of us and was SO MUCH FUN!!!! We couldn't have asked for better weather (IMO), we had great food, excellent judges, and such fun and friendly people. And it was great watching all the dogs!

The whole thing was driven by Amy and Scott Cormier - they've been working on this for a year. Outstanding job and tremendous persistence.

Juice and Jim did a fabulous job. I thought Juice's long water mark was awesome to watch. And it was a real learning experience for me to watch Keith and Bill work their dogs. And Brenda Little gave me a lot of moral support - and told me not to blow that whistle no matter what unless Emmy was going back to the old fall!

Especially a big thank you to all of you who entered - we hope to see you again next year!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Congratulations to Patty Jordan and Buck on their Derby JAM!!!!!!

While talking to Patty this evening she said that she loved your trial and couldn't say enough good things about your hospitality.

john


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Treasure Coast Retriever Club, and especially Amy Cormier, Scott Cormier and Ginny Atterbury put on one heck of Derby/Q this past weekend. The grounds were perfect, the detail to preparation was obvious to any one that was lucky enough to be there. Many of us always dreamed about a FT being so close to home and you guys gave it to us! Our appreciation is deep and sincere! The bronze statues were simply out of this world. I heard a few folks say they were the nicest awards they had ever seen at any FT. I know for a fact, mine will guarded like the Hope Diamond forever!

Randall you are one heck of a dog person. You did a phenomenal job. Now both of us have to get ready for next year.

The entire ordeal ran like a well-oiled machine. It was very impressive to see how many different people chipped in to make this event so special. Pro Keith Farmer was kind enough to spend ½ day picking up the birds and delivering them.

I wasn’t able to get many photos because I was a bit busy ATTEMPTING to figure this new stuff out, but here’s a decent one of Greg and Kathy McGinn’s incredibly talented Katie, returning on the land series.

Thank you TCRC, for your HEROIC effort!


----------



## flatcoatfun (May 29, 2008)

A big thank you to Amy and Scott and everyone who made the weekend a success! Amy was smiling every time I saw her and helped to make it all fun. 

It was the first time I had ever even seen a Derby Field Trial and I was thrilled to have a dog to enter. I was so happy that Tripp picked up the first double. We were not called back but it didn't matter to me. Tripp showed me great perseverance on finding the flyer, and even after all that time & effort - on the second send - he blasted out and picked up his memory bird. 

A huge congrats to David and Lola - we had both stood in the back and had just hoped to finish the first double - I knew David & Lola would do well - but a placement - that is SO awesome!! 

Another huge congrats to Jim and Juice. Jim was kind enough to take me out last week and set up some field trial marks and give me some advice. It was a pleasure to watch him run his dogs. 

Thanks to all the gunners and throwers and workers. It was a great weekend.


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

flatcoatfun said:


> A big thank you to Amy and Scott and everyone who made the weekend a success! Amy was smiling every time I saw her and helped to make it all fun.
> 
> It was the first time I had ever even seen a Derby Field Trial and I was thrilled to have a dog to enter. I was so happy that Tripp picked up the first double. We were not called back but it didn't matter to me. Tripp showed me great perseverance on finding the flyer, and even after all that time & effort - on the second send - he blasted out and picked up his memory bird.
> 
> ...



Alison,
Tripp did great those were some long marks. He showed good memory to come back lock on and pick the memory bird up. Cograts and thanks for coming down.


----------



## flatcoatfun (May 29, 2008)

Thanks! 
Considering I train him myself and don't have property big enough for field trial marks - I was absolutely thrilled with how he ran. It was great fun!
Alison


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

What added to the fun this weekend was the number of folks - and dogs - who were running their first FT and were pleasantly surprised at how well their pups did. Ribbon or no, everyone had a good time and many of us learned a bit more about our dogs and our handling skills - or in my case lack thereof. 
Thanks to Amy and everybody else who pitched in to make a fun weekend.


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

I have probably attended and competed in at least 920 field trials since 1965 and I must say the TCRC trial was equal to any that I have attended. There was never a harsh word, no"you're on the clock" and many of the other attitude problems that some self appointed NAZI marshalls carry with them. The mechanics were excellent. Everyone pitched in and Bob Swift was exemplary as to keeping the Derby moving. The judges were not officious(perhaps because they train their dogs and have a sensitivity to what we all have to go through every weekend and were secure in their ability. I think the greatest thing I noticed was that the club members found that people who run field trials are not stuck up snobs but are capable of applauding and congratulating and helping out. It was really fabulous to see this as the future of the sport of retrievers will call for people working together whether they are Hunt Test or Field Trials- it's about the dogs and the love that each of us has for their own dog- it was a fun time and without Ginny we would not have been able to have fun. Thank you Ginny, Amy and Scott, Dennis, Karon and all the rest that made it happen I was fortunate to have been able to attend and I had FUN!


----------



## gjmcginn (Jan 15, 2009)

I want to congratulate the judging teams for putting together a trial that was both unusual and more challenging than I could have ever envisioned. More than that, thank's for anchoring a terrific atmosphere for everyone involved. The final series of both stakes were awfully exciting. I can honestly say that I've never seen more "Body English" in a gallery before...

Hat's off to you guys and thanks for volunteering your time for the first TCRC field trial!


Notable Quote from Bill W.:

"Boy that guy who won the Q sure was excited. I haven't seen people have this much fun at a field trial for a long time ...everybody running their own dogs, that's a big difference. You don't see that much any more ...reminds me why I got in to this sport twenty-some years ago."


Thanks to everyone who pitched in. 

...most of all, thanks Ginny.

Greg


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Greg, your damn right I was excited. A 50 lb. bronze statue will do that to you,..... take my word on that. I hope you are able to win one next year with your young dog. 

Look at Ken, he's having trouble holding the darn thing up.













If Bill thought I was out of hand this time,.... best to tell him now, to stay far away, should I be lucky enough to even finish the OPEN or AM next year.


----------

